# audi suspention issue



## 19fox88 (Jan 30, 2012)

have a 2001 allroad. Ill park it in the garage. In the morning the front right is sagging. Ill get in a drive it and it goes back up. It only does this some times not all the time? what could it be? How much is it?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

You most likely have one or more leaking air springs. Usually when it's parked for a while the air will leak out and the bags will sag. Once you start up the car the compressor kicks on and inflates everything back up.

You will probably need to replace the air spring and it's a good idea to replace them in pairs. Mine are still in good shape but when they go I'm probably going to get new ones from Arnott. $800 per pair is much cheaper than the OEM ones (~$700 each).

https://www.arnottindustries.com/part_AUDI_yid17_pid124_gid529.html


----------

